# كيف تجعل الاكسيل يقوم بعملك بينما انت تستجم و تنتظر النتائج ( نعم انه سحر الماكرو فى الاكسيل )



## مهندس من مصر (12 ديسمبر 2010)

أخوانى و أخواتى الاعزاء ...... السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

سأقوم الان بشرح طريقه توفر لك جهد ووقت رهيب فى عمل تقرير لابد لكل مهندس تخطيط ان يضمه الى تقريره الاسبوعى او الشهرى و هو بالعاده يأخذ من 2 الى 4 ساعات على حسب حجم التفاصيل .....مع هذا الاختراع سيأخذ منك فقط 30 ثانيه .

هل ترفق تقرير ال Engineering فى تقريرك الاسبوعى أو الشهرى ؟

اذا كانت اجابتك نعم فانت فى المكان الصحيح تماما ........و ان كانت اجابتك لا برضه خدلك نظره هوه انت خسران حاجه 

تقرير Engineering بالعاده يضم تحديث لرسومات الورشه و المواد بمعنى 

1- العدد الاجمالى لرسومات الورشه shop drawings
2- عدد اللوحات التى من المفترض تقديمها حتى تاريخ التقرير
3- عدد اللوحات التى تم تقديمها فعلا حتى تاريخ التقرير
4- عدد اللوحات كود A
5- عدد اللوحات كود B
6- عدد اللوحات كود C
7 - نفس المطلوب للوحات بيكون مطلوب لمواد ايضا .

حتى تستطيع عمل ذلك التقرير كل اسبوع يتطلب منك مجهود كبير فى عد اللوحات التى من المفترض تقديمها و التى قدمت فعلا و عدد اللوحات بكل كود و كذلك للمواد.

طيب انا هرفقلك فورمات احترافى بيكون فيه كل المعلومات المطلوبه و الذى يتم تحديثه اسبوعيا لمعرفة نسب انجاز اعمل تقديمات اللوحات و المواد للاستشارى و تسجيلها .

ملاحظات :

1- لا تضع فى خانة Notes ملاحظات الا حين الرغبه فى عدم احتساب هذا الصف ( عند وجود اكتر من revision نضع closed by R.01 حتى لا يتم تكرار عدد نفس اللوحه او الماده لل revision المختلفه )

2- يجب تفعيل الماكرو فى الاكسيل باتباع الخطوات التاليه 

الخطوه الاولى 





الخطوه الثانيه 





الخطوه الثالثه





الخطوه الرابعه






3- يوجد فى الملف المرفق 2 شيت 
الاول عباره عن كافة الرسومات و المواد 
الثانى عباره عن ملخص يوضح نسب الانجاز على حسب تاريخ data date

4- لتشغيل الماكرو يتم الضغط على الثلاث ازرار التاليه مع بعض
cntrol+shift+E

5- اعمل نسخ ولصق لزيادة عدد الصفوف ولا تعمل ادراج صف جديد حتى تكون المعادلات سليمه


حمل الملف من المرفقات أو رابط تحميل مباشر على سيرفر المنتدى 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/1602_11292142654.zip

لاى استفسار انا حاضر


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مهندسنا الكبير - مهندس من مصر الحبيبة 
يسعدني أن أكون أول من يرد على مشاركتك
بجد ملفات وشغل إكسل عالي عالي وجامد
جزاكم الله خيرا 
بنتعلم منك كل يوم في الإكسل
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (12 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم أرجو توضيح عمل الماكرو


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 ديسمبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ...
مجهود رائع حقا ...
رغم انى لما شفت شيت الاكسل حسيت انه كبير على ... بس هحاول افهمه ان شاء الله ...

*_


----------



## mustafasas (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندم (13 ديسمبر 2010)

يا اخي جزاك الله الف خير
الملف ده مفيد جدا جدا
و الحمد لله انا الان طبقت شغلي عليه
الله يكرمك و يزيدك علما


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مشاركة قيمة, جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم.


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
مجهود رائع جدا 
ربنا ينفع بيك يا هندسة


----------



## mohammedsharaby (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## م الفا (16 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الملف ولكن لى سؤال حيث اننى أعمل على الاكسيل ولكن لست خبيرا به -هل الورقة الاولى عبارة عن سجل بجميع المخططات المطلوب تقديمها ويتم تحدثيها عند كل حالة تقديم مخططات وكذلك الرد عليها؟ وهل الورقة الثانية هى التقرير المطلوب تقديمه حيث يقوم بالقراءة من الورقة الاولى حسب تاريخ التقرير أمل الافاده


----------



## semba_18 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوساره (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكر الله لكم وبارك في جهودكم*​


----------



## مهندس من مصر (19 ديسمبر 2010)

م الفا قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الملف ولكن لى سؤال حيث اننى أعمل على الاكسيل ولكن لست خبيرا به -هل الورقة الاولى عبارة عن سجل بجميع المخططات المطلوب تقديمها ويتم تحدثيها عند كل حالة تقديم مخططات وكذلك الرد عليها؟ وهل الورقة الثانية هى التقرير المطلوب تقديمه حيث يقوم بالقراءة من الورقة الاولى حسب تاريخ التقرير أمل الافاده



بالظبط كده

الورقه الاولى تشمل كل شىء 

الورقه الثانيه عباره عن التقرير المختصر المحدث الذى يرفق مع التقرير الاسبوعى و الشهرى



شكرا لكل من قام بالرد على الموضوع


----------



## odwan (20 ديسمبر 2010)

رفع الله قدركم ونفع بكم
رائع جداً


----------



## ايمن حسين (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ..................


----------



## Essam AbdallaPMP (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## م مازن (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورررر جدا


----------



## fayezabu (1 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك*​


----------



## hhmdan (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك بك


----------



## tala85 (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات ولكن ما المعلومات التي يجب ان ادخلها على الاكسيل وما هي المعلومات التي يحسبها المكرو وما هو طريقه عمله بالضبط ارجو الافاده لان ذلك سو ف يساعدني في شغلي كثيراااا


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## Jamal (3 يناير 2011)

عمل كبير يا كبير
سلمت يداك
ننتظر المزيد من عطاءك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (4 يناير 2011)

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## azizmech (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا علي الملفات .. الماكرو جميل لكن يحتاج لقليل من الأهتمام فقط
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن احمد (6 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (8 يناير 2011)

المهندم قال:


> يا اخي جزاك الله الف خير
> الملف ده مفيد جدا جدا
> و الحمد لله انا الان طبقت شغلي عليه
> الله يكرمك و يزيدك علما


 ماشاء الله كل موضوعاتك منتقاه ومفيدة


----------



## elnahhas (8 يناير 2011)

مش عارف اقول ايه


----------



## قلم معماري (9 يناير 2011)

thank you


----------



## safa aldin (14 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## saidelsayedab (30 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safety113 (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بك
الف شكر​


----------



## محمد السواكنى (3 مايو 2011)

مشكور على الشغل الجامد فى الاكسيل الاكثر من رائع


----------



## Eng.A1 (10 مايو 2011)

ماشاء الله
تسلم ايدك
بس ممكن تشرحلنا الماكرو بيعمل ايه ؟؟
وكمان انا مسحت معلومات عن مخطط في شيت الداتا ومغيرش في الملخص ...


----------



## مهندس من مصر (12 مايو 2011)

eng.a1 قال:


> ماشاء الله
> تسلم ايدك
> بس ممكن تشرحلنا الماكرو بيعمل ايه ؟؟
> وكمان انا مسحت معلومات عن مخطط في شيت الداتا ومغيرش في الملخص ...



شغل الماكرو عن طريق الضغط على 

كنترول و شفت و e

مع بعض


----------



## محمد السواكنى (12 مايو 2011)

رغم اننى غير متعمق فى الاكسيل انه ملف اكثر من رائع ومفيد


----------



## قلب الأحبة (24 مايو 2011)

*كيف تجعل الاكسيل يقوم بعملك بينما انت تستجم و تنتظر النتائج ( نعم انه سحر الماكرو فى الاكسيل ) الرد*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بجد شغل أكثر من راااااااائع ومفيييييييييييييد جدااااااااااا

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس من مصر : ) 

انا أعرف إن الماكرو في الاكسل بيتعملل بيه حاجات كثير جداااااااااااا

ورووووووووووووووووووووووعة ^_^ 


بس عايز أعرف هو انا ممكن أغير أسماء اللوح كلها وأبدأ من جديد

إيه إمكانيات التعديل في الملف ؟؟؟


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## Eng.Ata (6 يونيو 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## elhadidi85 (12 يونيو 2011)

رجاء رفع الملفات مره ثانيه لانها تم حزفها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رانيا بخاتى (19 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اسلام عمار (19 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mezohazoma (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (20 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز على المجهود الرايع


----------



## tbuly (22 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## اكسترا ايجيبت (22 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي مجهودك


----------



## faiqmohmed (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جميل جدا


----------



## ahlawy_eng23 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يا غالى


----------



## medmosta (3 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور على الشيت


----------



## nofal (3 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------

